# Will the Pandemic Ruin Halloween, this Year?



## DemonDragonJ (May 13, 2020)

The Covid-19 pandemic has greatly disrupted nearly every aspect of life across the world, most notably the ability of people to gather in public in large groups, but, thus far, most people have been able to endure that disruption, albeit with varying degrees of willingness and comfort.

            However, I am very concerned about Halloween, this year, and, more specifically, that the pandemic may prevent me from enjoying that holiday, since Halloween is on a Saturday, this year, which happens only once every five years. I went to Salem on Halloween in 2015, and I am hoping to go there, again, this year, but I worry that I may not be able to do that, which would displease me very greatly.

            However, I am making an effort to remain optimistic about this situation, since Halloween is still over five months into the future from now, so, surely, the situation shall be vastly improved by that time? Also, Halloween is one of the most important days of the year, financially speaking, for the people of Salem, so I imagine that both the government and businesses shall make efforts to attract tourists on that day.

            What does everyone else say about this? Will the pandemic ruin Halloween, this year?


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2020)

Who cares?  There are more important holidays and events.

Imagine being a grown ass man worried about this.


----------



## Gin (May 13, 2020)

thousands of deaths, industry decimated, and ddj's in turmoil because he can't go trick or treating this year smh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mintaka (May 13, 2020)

Most likely, people aren't going to want to risk their kids getting sick for candy.

On the other hand this is the perfect year to dress up in those hazmat suits.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 13, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Who cares?  There are more important holidays and events.



I agree that there are more important holidays, but that does not mean that one cannot enjoy Halloween.



Mider T said:


> Imagine being a grown ass man worried about this.



Who says that adults cannot enjoy Halloween?



Gin said:


> thousands of deaths, industry decimated, and ddj's in turmoil because he can't go trick or treating this year smh



I will not be going trick or treating; I plan to go to Salem, just as I did in 2015.



Mintaka said:


> Most likely, people aren't going to want to risk their kids getting sick for candy.



_*Halloween is not a children's holiday!*_


----------



## Gin (May 13, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> _*Halloween is not a children's holiday!*_


May I please quote this in my signature?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 13, 2020)

Gin said:


> May I please quote this in my signature?



Yes, you may, but why are you choosing that post? Out of all the posts that I have made, why are you choosing that one?


----------



## Mintaka (May 13, 2020)

Somebody edited my post about stereotypes I see.  Stay classy mods.

Why do you go to Salem anyway?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 13, 2020)

Mintaka said:


> Why do you go to Salem anyway?



What better place could there be to go on Halloween? Salem has long been associated with witchcraft and the macabre, so it is a great place to visit on that day.

I have been looking forward to Halloween, this year, for a long time, so I will be very upset if that day is ruined; why could this pandemic not have struck last year, when Halloween was on a Thursday, or next year, when it shall be on a Sunday?


----------



## Mintaka (May 13, 2020)

They thought it was funny, and may be making fun of you.

Viruses don't care about petty human things, like schedules and your feelings.  They mutate to a new species and strike as soon as they can.  Blame the Chinese government for possibly not maintaining proper lab safety standards.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 13, 2020)

Mintaka said:


> Viruses don't care about petty human things, like schedules and your feelings.  They mutate to a new species and strike as soon as they can.  Blame the Chinese government for possibly not maintaining proper lab safety standards.



Halloween is still _five months_ away; surely, the situation will have improved, by that time?


----------



## Mintaka (May 13, 2020)

I don't know.

It may have, in which case you don't need to worry.  It may not however, and even if it has I'd expect some residual paranoia to be around in some form.

Honestly, I don't think Salem will stop people from coming.  I do think they may enact some safety standards if things haven't improved however.

That's really what's important here.  People not dying over a holiday.


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Who says that adults cannot enjoy Halloween?


If only you were this excited about getting a girlfriend.  Adults like Halloween for a different reason than kids.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 13, 2020)

Doesn't matter to me either way if Halloween happens or not. It's just another day as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 13, 2020)

Mider T said:


> If only you were this excited about getting a girlfriend.  Adults like Halloween for a different reason than kids.



Cause I can wear my maid dress in public and not look crazy?


----------



## Mintaka (May 13, 2020)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 13, 2020)

Mintaka said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UtahCrip (May 13, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Who says that adults cannot enjoy Halloween?


you really missing the point bout halloween. adults excited bout getting drunk and seeing women in skimpy outfits. you out here talking bout historical witchcraft.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 13, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> you really missing the point bout halloween. adults excited bout getting drunk and seeing women in skimpy outfits. you out here talking bout historical witchcraft.



Hey man, why can't I drink AND go to a creepy ass town?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 13, 2020)

How so? Everyone's wearing a mask anyways.


----------



## Mintaka (May 13, 2020)

Like the cat I posted in the cafe earlier.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 13, 2020)

Mintaka said:


> Like the cat I posted in the cafe earlier.


_haaaah_

Yes, Mintaka. Just like the cat you posted in the cafe earlier.


----------



## UtahCrip (May 13, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Hey man, why can't I drink AND go to a creepy ass town?


keyword is AND. i dont think your mans is going out to salem to drink or checc for women in skimpy outfits.


----------



## savior2005 (May 14, 2020)

Gimme your candy!


----------



## Yamato (May 14, 2020)

I would like to think the virus situation would improve in a couple months, but nope I doubt it now  

I was going to say I don’t really care much for Halloween, but then remembered I help chaperone and take the TKD students out trick or treating around the neighborhood. It’s enjoyable to watch them get all excited for candy. So I’ll kinda miss that.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 14, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Halloween is still _five months_ away; surely, the situation will have improved, by that time?



i already wrote you a very long post in your nf café thread explaining why the situation - particularly in america - will likely not be resolved by then

why do i bother writing such posts if you're just going to forget them almost immediately after

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (May 14, 2020)

Its the least of everyone's concern
It already almost ruin a lot of people's livelihood


----------



## Gunners (May 14, 2020)

I was reminded of the above.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 14, 2020)

Mider T said:


> If only you were this excited about getting a girlfriend.  Adults like Halloween for a different reason than kids.



Have I not stated multiple times that finding a new girlfriend is now my highest priority in life (or, more accurately, tied with pursuing a master's degree)?



UtahCrip said:


> you really missing the point bout halloween. adults excited bout getting drunk and seeing women in skimpy outfits. you out here talking bout historical witchcraft.



Actually, the original purpose of Halloween was to honor one's deceased family members, but the holiday has evolved over the centuries.



Nep Nep said:


> Hey man, why can't I drink AND go to a creepy ass town?



Yes, that is exactly my point; Halloween is the one day of the year on which a person can be a freak, and no one shall bother them for that.



Yami Munesanzun said:


> How so? Everyone's wearing a mask anyways.



Yes, that would be a great way to re-enact a zombie apocalypse or a pandemic movie.



UtahCrip said:


> keyword is AND. i dont think your mans is going out to salem to drink or checc for women in skimpy outfits.



Actually, I wish to go to Salem so that _I_ may wear a costume, but, now that I am single, again, I could make an attempt to pick up women while I am there.



Atlantic Storm said:


> i already wrote you a very long post in your nf café thread explaining why the situation - particularly in america - will likely not be resolved by then
> 
> why do i bother writing such posts if you're just going to forget them almost immediately after



I actually have not yet read your post, so I could not have forgotten it.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 14, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I actually have not yet read your post, so I could not have forgotten it.



you read it and responded to it at the time


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 14, 2020)

Atlantic Storm said:


> you read it and responded to it at the time



I did? How could I have forgotten that?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 14, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I did? How could I have forgotten that?


very easily, evidently


----------



## UtahCrip (May 14, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Actually, I wish to go to Salem so that _I_ may wear a costume, but, now that I am single, again, I could make an attempt to pick up women while I am there.


having a hard time picturing this. how you gonna holla at them hoes?


----------



## JJ Baloney (May 14, 2020)

Maybe this will be the year where we see Christmas supplies in September or even.... August!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 15, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> having a hard time picturing this. how you gonna holla at them hoes?



First, I never refer to women as "hoes," as I have far too much respect for them to call them that; second, I will not "holla" at them, to use your words, because, again, I actually respect them; third, I will initiate contact by complimenting them about their costumes, and possibly ask if I may buy them a drink or if I may sit next to them. I will be certain to have other people with me, both to keep myself safe and to help myself not look creepy; being in a group shall make it easier to invite any women to join us. Then, if I feel that the interaction is proceeding well, I shall ask if the women live in Salem or if they are from far away, in which case, I shall then ask if they wish to join me at the hotel at which I am staying. The intention behind such an invitation will be plainly obvious to anyone who is not as dense as a typical _shonen_ protagonist, but I would like to believe that most women around my age today have fairly liberal beliefs about relationships, so the worst that could happen is that such women throw their drinks in my face, and I also shall deliberately use ambiguous language when making the invitation, in the chance that any of the women threaten to call the police on me.

Is that a good plan of action?


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 15, 2020)

I can no longer suspend my disbelief.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 15, 2020)

Shroomsday said:


> I can no longer suspend my disbelief.



What do you mean by that? In what way can you no longer suspend your disbelief?


----------



## Mider T (May 15, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> :*White knight stuff*
> 
> Is that a good plan of action?


No.


----------



## UtahCrip (May 15, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I shall then ask if they wish to join me at the hotel at which I am staying.


come on, cuz. be serious.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 16, 2020)

Mider T said:


> No.



In that case, if you are so amazingly wise about such subjects, what do you recommend, instead?



UtahCrip said:


> come on, cuz. be serious.



I _am_ serious; what is wrong with that plan?


----------



## UtahCrip (May 16, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I _am_ serious; what is wrong with that plan?


i seen how you spark up convos with ladies on the internet. not buying you talking to real live women asking to come bacc to the telly.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 16, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> First, I never refer to women as "hoes," as I have far too much respect for them to call them that; second, I will not "holla" at them, to use your words, because, again, I actually respect them; third, I will initiate contact by complimenting them about their costumes, and possibly ask if I may buy them a drink or if I may sit next to them. I will be certain to have other people with me, both to keep myself safe and to help myself not look creepy; being in a group shall make it easier to invite any women to join us. Then, if I feel that the interaction is proceeding well, I shall ask if the women live in Salem or if they are from far away, in which case, I shall then ask if they wish to join me at the hotel at which I am staying. The intention behind such an invitation will be plainly obvious to anyone who is not as dense as a typical _shonen_ protagonist, but I would like to believe that most women around my age today have fairly liberal beliefs about relationships,* so the worst that could happen is that such women throw their drinks in my face*, and I also shall deliberately use ambiguous language when making the invitation, in the chance that any of the women threaten to call the police on me.
> 
> Is that a good plan of action?



Look at da' balls on this mofo 

He said BITCH THROW YO DRANK' AT ME. I DUN give a darn!


----------



## Parallax (May 16, 2020)




----------



## UtahCrip (May 16, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> since I would be certain to be very vague when inviting them back to the hotel where I shall be staying.


thats how i know you aint going do anything. your man ask em straight up we fuccing or not.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 16, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> thats how i know you aint going do anything. your man ask em straight up we fuccing or not.



I have told you many times that that is not how I operate; nearly every movie or television series that I have seen makes it clear that being subtle and suave is the secret to success in romance; men who are too blunt about their desires (such as Johnny Bravo, Quagmire, or Leisure Suit Larry) end up being rejected in hilariously painful ways.


----------



## UtahCrip (May 16, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have told you many times that that is not how I operate; nearly every movie or television series that I have seen makes it clear that being subtle and suave is the secret to success in romance; men who are too blunt about their desires (such as Johnny Bravo, Quagmire, or Leisure Suit Larry) end up being rejected in hilariously painful ways.


so you be taking your dating cues from cartoons?


----------



## Nep Nep (May 16, 2020)

I'm dyin'


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 16, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> so you be taking your dating cues from cartoons?



Definitely not; I have learned what to_ not_ do from those series.


----------



## Parallax (May 16, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have told you many times that that is not how I operate;* nearly every movie or television series that I have seen makes it clear that being subtle and suave is the secret to success in romance*; men who are too blunt about their desires (such as Johnny Bravo, Quagmire, or Leisure Suit Larry) end up being rejected in hilariously painful ways.



Why do you think this is a good standard of criteria when everyone who has actually had sexual intercourse in real life tells you otherwise?  I don't understand the logic here at all.


----------



## Parallax (May 16, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Because I cannot behave like those abominable men whom I see in media; it goes against my moral code.



but movies and television are the media



I don't understand at all


----------



## jesusus (May 16, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have told you many times that that is not how I operate; nearly every movie or television series that I have seen makes it clear that being subtle and suave is the secret to success in romance; men who are too blunt about their desires (such as Johnny Bravo, Quagmire, or Leisure Suit Larry) end up being rejected in hilariously painful ways.


Cartoons and movies aren't realistic


----------



## Parallax (May 16, 2020)

also the reason Deconstruction is a legitimate genre is because how fraudulent the rules of fiction are when it come to real life applications


----------



## Mider T (May 17, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Because I cannot behave like those abominable men whom I see in media; it goes against my moral code.


Your "code" is that of someone who will never get laid.


----------



## Jimin (May 17, 2020)

Well, parties are out due to social distancing... Although the halloween costumes themselves may be a natural face mask...

Candy should be fine as long as it's one of the fully wrapped ones.


----------



## UtahCrip (May 17, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Candy should be fine as long as it's one of the fully wrapped ones.


candy probably out. you giving your kid something that someone else touched and they going to touch it and put the food in their mouth. seem like a good way to get the rona.


----------



## Jimin (May 17, 2020)

You can just rinse the wrapper. Ofc, many never do that...


----------



## Mider T (May 17, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Are you saying that I must abandon my morals in order to have a relationship? No one else in my family abandoned their morals, and they have happy relationships, so I fail to see why I would need to do anything differently.


If your "morals" are something that make you unattractive or repulsive to women then yes.  Just because something worked for someone else doesn't mean it will work for you either, I dunno why you keep comparing yourself.


----------



## UtahCrip (May 17, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> You do not seriously expect me to say to a strange woman something such as "hey, there, military mama; have you ever seen guns like these?", do you?
> 
> No one else in my family abandoned their morals, and they have happy relationships, so I fail to see why I would need to do anything differently.


fucc is a military mama? just be like "yo ma you looking good. when you gonna let me hit?" hit her with a complement then get down to business.

people are different. what worked for them aint working for you. time to switch up.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 17, 2020)

Mider T said:


> If your "morals" are something that make you unattractive or repulsive to women then yes.  Just because something worked for someone else doesn't mean it will work for you either, I dunno why you keep comparing yourself.



How is being polite and respectful unattractive?



UtahCrip said:


> fucc is a military mama? just be like "yo ma you looking good. when you gonna let me hit?" hit her with a complement then get down to business.



First, that is a line from the television series _Johnny Bravo;_ if you have not seen that series, you will not understand that reference; second, I would never say that; third, why do you always use a double C in words that end with "CK?"


----------



## Mider T (May 17, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How is being polite and respectful unattractive?


Everyone is expected to be polite and respectful, its not a feature that makes you anymore appealing than the next guy.  Your inability to joke around makes you somewhat boring.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 17, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Everyone is expected to be polite and respectful, its not a feature that makes you anymore appealing than the next guy.  Your inability to joke around makes you somewhat boring.



Why do you keep posting that video? I will not watch it, no matter how many times that you post it; and what _will_ make me more appealing?

Also, this thread is deviating from its original topic, so please keep it on that topic.


----------



## Mider T (May 17, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why do you keep posting that video? I will not watch it, no matter how many times that you post it; and what _will_ make me more appealing?
> 
> Also, this thread is deviating from its original topic, so please keep it on that topic.


If you watch it then you'll know why.  This seems to be a running theme, not listening to people.


----------



## UtahCrip (May 17, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> second, I would never say that;


and you wonder why you not crushing any cheeks.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 18, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> First, I never refer to women as "hoes," as I have far too much respect for them to call them that; second, I will not "holla" at them, to use your words, because, again, I actually respect them; third, I will initiate contact by complimenting them about their costumes, and possibly ask if I may buy them a drink or if I may sit next to them. I will be certain to have other people with me, both to keep myself safe and to help myself not look creepy; being in a group shall make it easier to invite any women to join us. Then, if I feel that the interaction is proceeding well, I shall ask if the women live in Salem or if they are from far away, in which case, I shall then ask if they wish to join me at the hotel at which I am staying. The intention behind such an invitation will be plainly obvious to anyone who is not as dense as a typical _shonen_ protagonist, but I would like to believe that most women around my age today have fairly liberal beliefs about relationships, so the worst that could happen is that such women throw their drinks in my face, and I also shall deliberately use ambiguous language when making the invitation, in the chance that any of the women threaten to call the police on me.
> 
> Is that a good plan of action?


That is not a good plan of action.


----------



## Jimin (May 18, 2020)

Man, topics always seem to change on this site...

Maybe I should actually read more posts before posting in the future...


----------



## BlueDemon (May 18, 2020)

Your use of commas is atrocious. And in this case wrong, I might argue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimin (May 18, 2020)

Well, perhaps that's true.

Still, IDK how a Halloween discussion became a topic about bitches and hoes.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 18, 2020)

Atlantic Storm said:


> That is not a good plan of action.



Why not, and what would be a good plan of action?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 18, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why not, and what would be a good plan of action?


Because it sounds like you intend on jumping from asking a girl if you can buy them a drink immediately to suggesting that they return to your hotel with you, a stranger. Not only is this approach impractical unless you're especially charismatic and/or good looking, but the implication is that you believe the woman is going to have sex with you just because you bought them a drink, which comes off as sleazy.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 18, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Almost everyone on this forum has been encouraging me to be more bold, so that is what I am planning to do, and it will _not_ be sleazy, because I will deliberately use vague language, to give myself plausible deniability.


Why is it that the one time you choose to actually implement people's advice you do it in this way?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 18, 2020)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Why is it that the one time you choose to actually implement people's advice you do it in this way?



How else to do you expect me to implement it?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 18, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How else to do you expect me to implement it?


In any of the other literally hundreds of ways people have suggested.


----------



## Jimin (May 18, 2020)

Just make sure you pull out, DDJ!

Gayau!


----------



## Island (May 18, 2020)

This has turned into an extension of the relationship thread, so I'm locking it.


----------

